# Aal angeln in spanien



## Siluro C&R (5. Januar 2005)

Nun, dann werde ich auch mal einige Zeilen an Euch richten. Ich habe das Forum mal so durch gekämmt und habe viel interessantes gefunden, daher mein Beitrag nun.:

!DIE AALE BEISSEN IMMER NOCH!  ...hier in Spanien...

Morgen werde ich mich mal wieder zum Wasser begeben und Euch später von dem Ergebnis berichten. Es gibt sicher einige Aalangler hier die Interesse an der Methodik des Angelns, wie es  hier praktiziert wird, haben und vielleicht einen ?Aalangelwinterurlaub? hier machen wollen  Nun denn, ich denke es wird Interessant.

Bis bald, Gruß Manfred. |wavey:


----------



## Siluro C&R (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aal angeln in spanien*

Hab dann leider nur einen Aal gefangen, 60cm, Hünerfleisch auf Grund angeboten. War leider nicht viel los sonst, mag daran liegen, das es am Nachmittag stark geregnet hatte und der Temperatursprung Beißfaulheit bewirkte. 

 Aber wo richtig was los war, 2km flussab sind die Spanier am Glasaal fischen. Gibt es da eigentlich Bemühungen einer Organisation das zu unterbinden?

 Gruß Manfred


----------



## herrm (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aal angeln in spanien*

wo angelst du in spanien.


----------

